# Connecting Canon 500D to computer



## chariszzzz (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a Canon 500D and installed the Solutions Disk Cd provided within the box. I still cannot connect the camera with the computer to transfer images. Am i missing any drivers? (Windows XP) 
Can anyone help?

Thanks in advanse.

Charis


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Attach USB cable to camera.

2. Attach camera via USB cable to the computer.  You should get the inevitable Found New Hardware window.  Wait until is tells you the new hardware is installed. 

3. Open Image Browser.

4. Select Download Images from camera.

Or get a card reader and attach it to the computer.  Much faster than transfering images from the camera via the USB cable.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jun 20, 2010)

Agreed... I have the same camera and after 3000+ shots, I've only transferred pictures from the card directly.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it is better to get a card reader instead...... I am sure it shouldn't harm the camera, but don't want to take any chances of corrupting the firmware.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 21, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Or get a card reader and attach it to the computer.  Much faster than transfering images from the camera via the USB cable.



Agreed! The Canon software is about the slowest possible. To download a hundred pictures, it takes me roughly 30 minutes, sometimes more!
But if you don't have a card reader you can also try microsoft wizard scanner and camera (no clue how you get it, I'm using Apple myself, but if I attach my Canon 450D to a PC I use this programme) Its much faster and works well too.


----------



## chariszzzz (Jun 21, 2010)

Guys thanks alot!
Just bought myself a USB reader.

Thanks again.


----------



## Judd (Jun 21, 2010)

I just plug it into the PC, and windows downloads them. I also have a reader, and it does not seem much faster.

There is no way it takes anywhere near 30 minutes. Maybe 10 minutes for a 16GB that is full.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 21, 2010)

Judd said:


> There is no way it takes anywhere near 30 minutes. Maybe 10 minutes for a 16GB that is full.



I you use the Canon software(which I do) then it will take you 30 minutes. Believe me, I timed it...
I could not use anything else because Canon somehow has disabled Apples thingy to just "see" every camera and be able to download anything. My camera and computer both started complaining about attaching the camera without the software installed. There is actually a sticker on about everything in de box (including the usb cable) to not attach it without the software installed. That is Canon for you.


----------

